
Word Lens More Than Pays for 2 Years of Bootstrapping - chaostheory
http://www.insidemobileapps.com/2011/01/18/word-lens/
======
qq66
I don't feel that working full-time on something with your own savings is
"bootstrapping." That's just self-funding.

~~~
d2viant
That's essentially what bootstrapping is. How do you define it?

~~~
qq66
Working on the side with a job to support yourself.

